# Retroarch (external harddrive) question



## Divineheresy88 (Nov 16, 2021)

Hey guys,

I just picked up a Series X this evening. I'm having troubles with retroarch not seeing my external HDD (western digital 4tb EXFAT). Should I be formatting my drive to NTFS or is there another issue on my end that I need to set up for it to recognize in retroarch.

Thank you!


----------



## Yanou (Nov 16, 2021)

I had issues too, had to unplug-replug and restart Retroarch and it ended up showing.


----------

